# FET January 2018



## xZoeSx (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to start a new thread to see if anyone was planning an FET in the New Year?

I am so fortunate that I got my little girl on my second cycle, and we now want to try for a sibling using one of our embies.

Still so so nervous, I've never done an FET, only fresh transfers.

x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Xoe!

Yes me! I've just joined the Jan thread in cycle buddies- come on over!

Hope you are feeling good x


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hello ladies , 
Yes ive started my oestrogen tablets and I have my scan booked in for new years day  so I've got everything crossed that my lining will be good to go and we can transfer at the start of January   
Do you have any dates for transfer yet? X


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi hope it's ok to join. I've started meds and nasel spray . To go back on 4th to check lining. This my first FET so feel unsore woth this as used to fresh cycles. Defo more anxious as only one frostie . Has anyone felt awful during DR I've felt awful whole way through so far x


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi mrsfergie,
Hope you aren't feeling too awful from the DR. The oestrogen I'm on is making me so tired, and think I'm coming down with a cold now too so not feeling 100%.
I had a scan today to check my lining, but my lining is only 5.4 so need to go back again Wednesday. Really hoping it will have increased to at least 7 by then. There was also a lot of mucus in the canal, I really hope that won't cause an issue. Unsure on how to feel at the moment. Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi cake baby so how long have you been on tabs for? Sorry to hewr ur feeling poorly. I'm really surprised how unwell been feeling woth DR.  Just constant heasache. Tired n very emotional. I go back on Thursday for my first scan to check my lining. This my first FET and only have one frostie so extremely anxious and scared xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear you're suffering. I've definitely got a cold, woke up this morning with a chesty cough and headache   feeling rotten!
Yesterday's scan was day 12 of starting the tablets, slowly increasing the amount each day. Ive been on 4 tabs a day since 30th. I have no idea how quickly lining will thicken I just hope things have improved on our next scan. This is our first fet too.

I'm sorry you're feeling anxious about the fet. I know it must feel like a lot of pressure due to one frostie, but remember it only takes one   good luck with your scan on Thursday xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear got cold. Hopefully it shifts quickly . How many cycles have you had if you don't mind me asking?
I started prognova on the 21st and been taking 3 tabs a day.6mg. I then started the nasel spray 4 times daily on 28th. X 
How many frostie do you have ? How u feeling about ur first FET? Xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

We cycled for the first time in October. But soon after collection I developed severe ohss, and ended up in hospital. So had to abandon fresh transfer. I was quite distraught that we wouldn't transfer as after day one or eggs went from 18 to 6 as they were fragile, so I was very worried that we wouldn't have any frosties. But luckily at day 5 we had 5 embryos good enough to freeze. 
So our first fet is actually our first ever transfer too   I'm feeling a lot more relaxed this time round compared to the fresh, but I also I kind of feel like just taking an estrogen pill doesn't seem like I'm doing enough. It's a funny feeling xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea I get what u mean. I don't feel doing much. Least you have got 5 frosties. Our fort fresh cycle worked . We only got one egg put back and it split and we were expecting identical twins. We had couoke scans and then went for 3 month scan and we had silent miscarriage. So had to get d&c. We got 13 eggs on 2nd cycle and 4 made it to day 5. But only 1 was good enuff to be frozen . But least we have a frozen one so need to be grateful for that. Xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your twins Mrs Fergie.  

Just a quick update , had another scan this morning and my lining is now 7.1, which is a nice increase from 5.4 on Monday. The nurse was really happy as the scsn looked a lot clearer than the other scan. Need to start the progesterone 'bum bullets tonight   and will be transferring on Monday


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww that's great news xx I'm Hoping my lining is getti n there when get scan tomorrow xx I'm Hoping they say it's nearly ready to go xx
How many eggs ru getti n back xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

We are having one put back. They won't allow any more than one at a time due to my age (26).
Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well scan went well and lining is 7.4 waiting on embrologist phoning this afternoon to find out transfer date said prob either next Thursday or Friday . Just praying this one frostie survives. 
Yea ones prob best tbh espec cause young. I think I'd be too scared now to get 2 put back after our only one split lol xx 
How u feeling xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

That's great news about your lining. Yeah I can see what you mean, you may end up with 4!!
I've forgotten how horrible the progesterone is. Not looking forward to those aide effects. I'm feeling worse today with such a sore throat and cough. I really hope this cough disappears before Monday as I don't want to be coughing this hard when my embie is put back.
Our embriologist will call us tomorrow with a time for monday once they have worked out the routa for the day. It's funny how different clinics work on different timescales, as we started out periods the same day if I remember rightly xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

That's ashame I hope your cough and cold feels better for Monday. Not long to go. U feeling excited ?
Well we got call today and told our transfer is next Friday . They say normally a week after . As u said it's funny how the clinics are all different . I'm just desperate for Friday now . So anxious our one little frostie doesn't survive. Our embrologist told me today there is about 90% chance it Wilbur so hard not to think that with all our bad luck we might be the 10%. Been feeling quite emotional . But taking it day at a time.  So what time u getting your transfer on Monday ? Least well be a few days apart xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

I completely understand, feeling like we've had all the bad luck so far and not feeling like that will change. I'm deep down desperately hoping that this will work first time but in reality the odds are stacked against us and can't really imagine things going our way for once. So I'm just trying to manage my expectations. 
I am excited but also nervous. I'm only really nervous about getting through the 2ww and doing the test and find out it's negative.  

Really excited for you for Friday.. .a week today!! Not too long to wait. Its nice to know im not going through this alone, thats why this page is brilliant.
Our clinic said 80-90% chance it will thaw out okay. I guess thats our next hurdle to cross. 
We had a call from the clinic and our transfer is booked for 11:30 Monday morning. I'm trying to focus on my work as I work from home,So I don't think about Monday too much, and also organise and clean the house before Monday so I can just take a couple of days to lounge around and TRY to de-stress. ( easier said than done)   
Hope you're feeling okay xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow that's great news about Monday least it's early. N great you work from home so you can try relax for couple days after it. That's why I'm glad mine has fell on a Friday so I can have couple days rest after it as i work in a nursery so it's always on the go. 
We were told about the same survival rate which made me feel bit better as I thought was much lower. But still nervous as you said about all the bad luck. I feel that is prob have the bad luck of being in the minority . But trying to stay positive but so bloody hard.
Well it can work first time. Ours did work first time but obv unforynalty we had a silent miscarriage and spoken to alot people it's worked for first time so it can. So keeping everything crossed .
This site has been great for me for support over the years and was bit hesitant tho to come back on cause you read so many sad stories it's heartbreaking and uses to make me more uoset. But going thro the FET for the first time it's been great having you to talk to and not feeling going through this alone. But I totally get how ur feeling. I find breaking it down to hurdles and days at a time really hwlps. I done that after my counselling and really helped. 

How's the cold xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck today with your transfer hope goes well xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you mrsfergie,

Well I'm now officially PUPO  and I test on the 22nd, So two weeks from now. The transfer went well and we got to take pictures of the embryo too. They said the embryo has survived 84% of the thawing and apparently anything above 60 is normal. 
I'm hoping it will continue to divide and hatch now. Hopefully it's nice and cosy in there xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww congratulation on being pupo how exciting xx how u feeling xx that all sounds wonderful news xx I'm just wishing it was Friday already to see if our one frostie survives xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you. 
I'm feeling okay a little crampy perhaps after the procedure. Just chilling on the sofa now. 
Friday will be here soon enough and we can be PUPO together then.   I've got everything crossed for you that your embryo will be perfect xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks just keeping everything crossed for us both xx is it cyclogest your on. How u finding it? Xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Yes cyclogest. Aren't they delightful haha  I'm finding them okay. No real symptoms from them just yet. Im guessing youve already started them too? X


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea there great lol. Started them at weekend. Since started meds had nasea and headache startes to die down a bit cause the nasel spray was awful but still got the headache and some cramping . Keeo worrying incase it's my AF  or just hoping it's the cyclogest xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

The pesky cyclogest will keep us guessing right up until we test as all those side effects from them are symptoms of a period on it's way or pregnancy. 
But I know i will still be symptom spotting   x


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I noniys so hard not to symptom sign. I always say I will try not to bit it's hard not to. After our mc on our 2nd cycle I was convinced it worked. Trying not to think that far ahead yet as making me really scared and emotional xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, just come on board as I'm about to have an FET planned for FRIDAY ! I had a very short stint this time, on oestrogen since AF in Dec and day 4 taking prontogest...feel so bruised so I've asked to change to Lupion as I'm private not NHS this time as I've already got 3yr old boy from my successful ICSI in 2014. I've not ever had success with FETs and these are low grade embies so I'm trying not to be worried!

It's always emotional reading everyone's journeys. Wishing you all luck and success x


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi summerfruits I'm due to have FET on Friday too hopefully. But we only have one egg so just praying it survives the thaw. On tender hooks waiting . Have you many frosties? This is my first FET. we've had 2 cycles of icsi. One last sort but ended in silent mc and then failed on in May. Been struggling with some of the meds during FET  which didn't really expect xx how ru feeling for your transfer xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Welcome summerfruits. You're transferring on the same day as mrsfergie. How exciting. Wishing you both lots of baby dust on friday. Let's hope they're sticky embryos for you both. 
I transferred on Monday. So today is day 2. I'm actually driving myself crazy already looking and wanting symptoms. Which I'm sure it's far too early for anything yet. I'm feeling quite bloated but that would be the progesterone pessaries xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww no wonder cakebaby. It's so incredibly hard not to look for everything . It was a 5day embie wasn't it. From what I read a 5 day embie doesn't start implantation until day 3. If you Google it it tells u the process very day it's really interesting . I hate this proestrogen I feel bloated and still this headache xx hope ur resting n looking after urself xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww it's been a rocky road for you so far mrsfergie, sorry to hear that but hopefully good things will happen come Friday...for both of us 
I'm feeling ok mentally sorta but as always prior to my treatments I'm feeling physically run down. The sore bottom isn't helping    I have 3 frosties but they aren't as great quality as past ones..but then even those didn't work out so who knows! Try to stay hopeful...it's the journey to WHEN and not IF it happens xx Exciting times!!!


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww congrats on your transfer cakebaby   I know what you mean...it's hard not to let your mind wonder at every symptom and it sucks that the progesterone gives you same symptoms as pregnancy...I don't think I've ever managed to wait the full 14 days to do a test as by that time I'm really going quite potty . Have lots of R&R and happy thoughts


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you Mrs Fergie. I had a look online and it was interesting to read the day by day process. 
Thank you summerfruits. Before we transferred I was like 'no way I'd test early' but the way I've been obsessing over every twinge so early is crazy!  

I had very light spotting this morning. It was literally just a tiny amount of brown discharge when I wiped. Then it was gone. I used the pessarie vaginally last night as I have been just using rectally (less messy). So I'm so seeing now possibly it was just the pessarie irritating the cervix for that tiny amount of spotting and not anything else. 
My mind is already gone to mush haha xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Try not to let the symptoms confuse you. Brown spotting can also be signs of implantation but you just never know. It really is a case of trying to keep calm and roll on 2 weeks..and be sane by the end of it! Harder than said..I know xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

What time ru going for your transfer summerfruits? We need to anxiously wait for the phone call to let us no if if only egg survives. This has defo been my most anxious cycle. At least with a fresh I new I had a chance on a transfer . I've been an emotional wreck all week. Trying to prepare myself for it not surviving but how can u really prepare your self for that heart break . It's like a bfn but u don't even get to that stage . This whole fertility sucks it's heartbreaking and draining . 
How u keeping cake baby. The 2ww is bloody murder usually woth my clinic we were o my usually 10 days t wait with a 5dt. I'm hoping that's the same case with our frostie if it survives  xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Got my phone call it survives 100%. Couldn't stop crying when they phoned lol. Getting transfer at 11 ok find out grading the. Good luck today summerfruits xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

You must have had your transfer by now Mrs fergie...fingers crossed the embie sticks  

Mine is at 12.50. I'm just on my way. No phonecall from lab so I'm hoping that's a good sign...but you're right this is nerve wracking part 

Hope you're all resting xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Good luck to you both having your transfers today. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly and that your embryos are good sticky ones xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

That's us home and now officially pupo. Been so stressed out all morning . So our frostie survived 100 and was a grade 4bb xx our otd is the 25th xx was hoping would only be 10 days just like others had been lol xx
How u cakebaby xx

Good luck for you transfer summerfruits xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

That's amazing news mrsfergie. Congratulations on being PUPO. 
Make sure you rest for the rest of the day.

I'm feeling fine. Normal in fact..so I'm thinking that this hasn't worked for us   I just wish there was an obvious sign but again I'm only 4dp5dt. I'm so impatient!! X


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I no it's only natural tho to think that. I think cause had a FET  tyiuve not had all the normal meds and egg collection and stuff so that's prob why so many people feel different things. Plus on day 4 that's when there starting to implant so just keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

That's me home and resting now. The transfer went really well. Both embies survived thaw and implanted   my test day is 23rd and so the countdown starts...

Here's wishing good things for all of us! 

Try not to stress...just think of the positive happy things you can, watch tv and anything to distract you from focusing on symptoms. Just think...we are carrying out precious little embies, how cool is that! Xxxx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

The annoying thing is the doc said I should carry on the prontogest injections...so more pain in the butt...literally!


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea me too I've to continue that and the prognova tabs. If do get bfp I need to continue them until 12 weeks. 
Did they say what grading they were ? Xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep I'm taking oestrogen too. My embies were grade 4CC and 3BC and embryologist said over 85% cells remained intact which is what they'd expect but they were continuing to hatch and grow as they should be so I felt quite reassured.


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ladies,

May I join your group please? This is our second FET and I had a 5 day frostie on Wednesday at 11.30, which means I'm 2dp5dt. I hate the 2ww, looking for every symptom.

Congratulations on everyone who had their transfer so far, how are you all holding up?

Lots of babydust for all of us


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi msSunshine, welcome to the pupo club 

I had my transfer today and been on sofa watching Netflix since...although I still managed to get an injury when my son accidentally elbowed me on the lip...so now i not only feel but LOOK the worse for wear!

Saw your profile, I'm hypo too...the amount of pills im taking for everything it's a wonder I'm not confused yet. Started folic acid too today.

Hope you're feeling ok...thanks for sharing the babydust...can never get enough!


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning everyone,

Summerfruits, how is the lip? How're you feeling today?

Mrsfergie83, I need to continue the progynova and pessaries, too.

Cakebaby, how're you holding up? One day closer!

Why is the 2ww just so long, it feels like forever already and I'm only 3dp5dt. I had a look back through my previous posts, boy that was a mistake! For my BFP I had symptoms from 2dp5dt onwards so obviously now I'm paranoid. I shouldn't compare the 2 as the last one was a fresh cycle and I think people have more "symptoms" as more has been going on and ovaries are shrinking back etc. However, at that point I already had heartburn and sore breasts. It's such a rollercoaster!

xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome mssunshine congrats to you being pupo too. The 2ww sucks doesn't it. When's it otd? This has been my first FET. But as u said about the symptoms I've heard alot people say that with the fresh it's more confusing as been more happening inside and all the different meds. Ok prob be like that too comparing , which I think is extremely difficult not too do.

Summerfruits how's the Lip sounds sore xx hope ur taking it easy and enjoying nextflix. That's what I done yesterday it was great just binge watched lol. Xx
Cake baby how u holding up hope ur managing to stay relaxed lol easier said than done eh xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi ladies. 
Yes Mrs Fergie I think you're right, everyone must feel different symptoms with fresh compared to frozen as there are different meds involved.  Trying to stay relaxed, I've got a busy work week coming up so at least it will help keep my mind occupied for most of the day. 
Congratulations summer fruits on being PUPO. Our embryo survived 84% and the embriologist said anything over 60% is good as they just form New cells. Our embryo hadn't reinflated completely at transfer but they said it will still continue to do so. So I'm praying it carried on growing after the transfer and is settling into it's new home!  
Welcome mssunshine and congratulations on being PUPO too. We are all just a few days apart which is lovely. I'm going to do my best and hold out for the full 14 days before testing as I've got a lot on over the weekend so I really don't want to know if it's negative until the Monday 22nd. 

Afm. I've had slight pinching feeling or feeling like somones jammed a finger in my left ovary. I'm not sure where you'd feel anything if it was a sign of implantation but surely the ovary isn't the right place. I just don't know what to think. X


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi ladies, my lip is not as sore but looks like I got a piece of spinach stuck on my lip...I need to invest in a berry colour lipstick!  

It is nice we can share our journeys together and we all get what each other is going through. My partner is being helpful but they'll never understand the emotional side of how every twinge and pinch we feel can mean a hundred things to us! Is anyone else getting support? Hope so x

Cakebaby, keeping busy is good but don't overdo it if you can. My work is very stressful at the moment hence I took a week off.

I've had all different symptoms so now I just don't trust them and the one time I was convinced I could never be pregnant, it was a bfp! So just keep thinking positive right upto OTD. XXX


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning ladies,

Mrsfergie83, my OTD is 21/1, which is my daughter's 2nd birthday. I'll test on 20/1 just so Im better prepared if it's a negative on the day as I want to make her day special and not let the result influence it too much. She's our little miracle and she wouldn't deserve it.

Summerfruits and Cakebaby, I've been off work since ET on Wednesday. I need to go back to work tomorrow. However, one of my colleagues and my manager know all about my IVF and they're very supportive. Keeping busy is good but as summerfruits says, it's important not to overdo it.

Cakebaby, I think twinges can occur everywhere as they could be a sign of stretching. I'm trying not to read too much into the symptoms but at the end of the day I do....

Summerfruits, My hubby has been very supportive throughout the whole IVF journey. However, he does not understand the full extend it has on me sometimes due to the medication, hormones and that I'm trying to listen to everything that's happening in my body.

How's everyone feeling today?

xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hope the bruseing on your lip goes down soon summerfruits. Hubby has been great and so supportive. 

Mssunshine I can see why you'd want to do it early so you can deal with the result if negative before the birthday. But I've got everything crossed for us all that we get our bfp!

I had some more brown/pink stringy looking discharge last night and this morning. I'm praying that it could possibly be implantation. But I'm trying to not get carried away as it could be anything I guess. X


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Mssunshine I too think you're doing the right thing by not testing on your daughter's birthday. It will be emotional either way and of course you need to be in full "doing mode" on the day. I go back to work 1 day before otd and luckily I'm working from home on test day...but I keep telling myself surely I'll know by then anyway from gut instinct! 

It's great you got support at work too. When I first started the ivf journey my manager was so supportive, lifted a great weight off my shoulders, but my new manager doesn't know anything. I'm supporting one of my staff who is just embarking on the journey at consultation stage and I feel so happy to be able to support her as I know exactly how shes feeling.

I've not had as relaxing a weekend as I'd like. My dad is in hospital and requires full time care so all the family are discussing his care for the future. It's hard to keep detached from that sort of thing plus all my family don't even know so its been a bit tiring. Still, got the week off to unwind hopefully.

Cakebaby...I really do hope these are positive signs for you! Lip is all better today, phew!


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sorry summerfruits I'm sorry to hear about ur dad. It's hard when going through this and dealing all that aswell. 
Glad to hear you have all been getting support.
I've been really lucky that my hubby and mum have been great support. Hubby has been doing everything for me lol been quite nice lol.
Feel like the 25th is forever away. 
How's everyone been Feeling. Does anyone think they will hang on until their yest date . I've always managed to hang on but it's usually only been 10days so this been the longest xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dad summerfruits.  

Mrsfergie, I'm planning in holding out till otd. Everyday I think to myself "I'm going to test today" and then quickly realise that if it was negative I'd be going crazy thinking that it was over or that it might be too early. So not worth the extra stress. 
I thought 14days is really long wait too compared to other clinics. But at least we'll know for sure. 

Having a couple of achy twinges just above my pubic bone today. And no brown discharge today. But I did call the clinic this morning just to let them know about the pinky/brown discharge and they reassured me that it's normal and not to worry. But they've told me it would be okay if I wanted to up my progesterone pessaries to three times a day for piece of mind incase the bleeding is due to low progesterone levels. X


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Summerfruits, so sorry to hear about your dad! I hope it all goes well and a care plan can be made. Do none of your family know?
It's great that you're supporting your staff now. The first 2 fresh cycles I kep to myself. For the 3rd cycle I gave in and told my manager everything. We both cried and she told me also had 3 cycles of IVF to get her daughter. She's been great ever since. 

Caekbaby, fingers crossed that your discharge was implantation related. I think the longer you can wait testing the better! I'll test on Saturday, which is only 1 day earlier than OTD so I think that's ok. I've to take 3 progesterone pessaries a day as a standard but I don't know the dosage.

Mrsfergie83, how long did the clinic ask you to wait until OTD? Mine is 11 days, not including transfer day. Which is quite long!

AFM - I had some nausea and some heartburn today. I did have heartburn with my one BFP so I'm hoping it's a good sign. But in the back of my mind I also keep thinking that maybe I'm imagining it because I know that's what I had before. It's so difficult to differentiate between hormone symptoms, whishful thinking and actual symptoms...almost impossible and still, I try to interpret every twinge and every ache. The weekend can't come fast enough!

Do any of you have made any plans if this cycle does not work how we all hope it will?

xxx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Mrsfergie it's great you got the support behind you. I admit today was first day the negative thoughts have been creeping in. I generally have no symptoms other than a sore bottom and tiredness. Previously I'd been taking the pessaries or just sore after a fresh cycle so at least I felt something...even if they were BFN. But feeling nothing feels even worse!

MsSunshine, my sister knows (and I think she's told my mum) and my close friends. I generally find IVF is such a lonely journey and it's still quite a taboo subject, which is a shame because when you do open up suddenly you hear of  people having experienced similar complications. Really great to hear you have a supportive manager. I haven't thought about next steps yet but I do still have 1 embryo frozen so I guess I will be giving it that last shot before my fertility journey is over (no pressure!)

Cakebaby...here's wishing these are all good signs that something is happening! If only we could fast forward time, SIGH.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE AND STAY RESTED X


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

How's everyone feeling today?

AFM - I'm 6dp5dt and I got really bad heartburn, a little bit of nausea every now and then, a few pulling sensations around my uterus and lower back pain. Hubby is cooking a lovely dinner and I'm just relaxing on the sofa after a full day at work.

I hope everyone keeps well and rested xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Mssunshine a cooked meal sounds lovely. Well done hubby!
Your symptoms sound promising. But I know what you mean  about thinking are all these symptoms in our heads or actually happening!!
If this fet doesn't work, we will want to try another fet as soon as we can. That's the plan anyways.

I'm feeling quite emotional today. I'm 8dp5dt and still loosing my mind!! I've been having a pulling pain around My cervix tonight. Quite painful really on and off and then fine again. Not sure what that is. I'm praying it isn't af making an appearance. Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cooked meal sounds lovely mssunshine. I've been really lucky my hubby been cooking most nights. My clinic told me to wait 13 days not including transfer day which I'm finding rewlly long it's usually ever only been 10. 
I'm not sure what were gonna do if this doesn't work . This our 3rd attempt and I really dunno if can emotionally handle it. Struggling emotionally just constantly breaking down I'm actually dreading test date and makes me feel sick.

Cakebaby won't b long now til ur otd. How u feeling about it? I totally get what it saying woth the signs n tqinges etc. I'm only 4dpt and convinced af gonna start. It really plays with your head xx
Summerfruits how u keeping ? Xx

Afm I'm just same really as everyone else I've still got  til the 25th and it's forever away. I keep convincing myself that my af coming. Been getti n tqinges n crampy feeling. Burst into tears today at work cause just struggling emotionally . Just got no how gonna handle this if it's bfn xx
So hard isn't it xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww mrsfergie it is tough to stay positive, and the thought of facing another single line on the pregnancy test makes me dread otd too. Hope you're feeling ok, it's tough to act normal at work when you're going through so much.

I had a lovely day meeting a schoolfriend after 20 years! It was so emotional, we were all crying and she did a lovely prayer for my embies. And I'm sufficiently stocked up with ferrero rochers for the next month...😃 Aside from that, my bottom is just getting more sore so I injected on the other side today. No symptoms otherwise  

Cakebaby and mssunshine your symptoms sound real enough...use that to hone your positivity even more! You are still pupo remember! X


----------



## Racoon (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi, 
Can I please join you all, i am 5dp 5dfet and am currently going mad, I am googling everything   my test day is the 25th and it cant come soon enough!! 
! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Sweety19 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi would you mind if I join in, I am only 2dp5dt fet and going crazy already. Does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger shot to go, I wanted to test to make sure it's gone and the hpt was negative but when I looked back 30 min later (I know your not meant to look after a set time) there was a faint line there so I assume there is still a small amount of the trigger shot left. My otd is 26th.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome racoon and sweetie. 
Reckon we have the same otd. Feel like it's a life time away. Will you wait u until you date or test early?

Sweetie I'm not sure how long trigger take. I've never tested it out I've just only done it on otd bit it's so hard . 
The whole thing has a way of playing with your mind xx

Cake baby how u feeling? Not long til sat. U excited at all? I don't have any at all just dread.
How ru mssunshine and summer fruit xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome racoon and sweety, nice to see the group expanding  

I'm not sure about the trigger question, I usually would just wait until otd (or near that) to test.

Today I've been feeling negative, no symptoms still, I feel so normal apart from the ache on injection site (can't even roll over in bed it's so painful). I looked up hcg pregnancy tests on eBay to test early but didn't buy them, urgh its so stressful waiting  

What are you all doing to relax? I've found mastering the art of relaxing has been tricky as I'm used to always doing things. I'm going to binge-watch series 2 of the crown tonight as our Netflix trial runs out soon! 

Oh and my dad is home from hospital now so that is good news.


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome Racoon and Sweety! 

Sweety, I can't help with the trigger shot question either I'm afraid. I've always tested the night before official OTD and never before.

Cakebaby, are you feeling better today?

Summerfruits, meeting your schoolfriend sounds lovely. Just the right distraction! And great news on your dad!  No symptoms has been a good sign for many others before! Don't give up hope! We finished the Crown last night. We've just started watching Pride & Prejudice & Zombies. Being at work does help me, makes the day go quicker.

MrsFergie, lots of hugs. It's such a rollercoaster, isn't it. We're all here to support each other.

We have one frostie left if this cycle doesn't work but after that that's it for us. Anyway, I haven't given up on this cycle yet. I'm 7dp5dt today and I just really want OTD to come! I quite enjoy being pupo, who knows, this might be the most pregnant I'll be  

Lots of love to everyone! xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Welcome racoon and sweety. 
I know how you're feeling...i think I'm slowing loosing the plot. I'm literally googling everything and watching so many videos.which I don't think is helping as everyone's different. When I started my fresh I'm sure the clinic said the trigger usually goes by day 10pt. But we never got to transfer so I'm not 100%sure. Best to ring your clinic as I'm sure different triggers will have different timings.
Mrsfergie I'm feeling nervous...but dare I say a little excited of what could be. I'm just trying to stay hopeful but also realistic with my thoughts. My test date is Monday which will be 14dp5dt which still feels a long way off. 
Not much symptom wise today, the odd ovary pain now and again but pretty quiet otherwise. I'm having a good day emotionally today..compared to my mini breakdown yesterday.  I'm trying to think happy stickie embie thoughts. And I kind of woke up this morning 'feeling' pregnant. Really weird to explain...it was a feeling that washed over me for a few seconds and then I came back to reality and thought that this could all be a dream xx
How s everyone else feeling. Who's the first to test?? Wishing baby dust to everyone X


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry cake baby for some reason I thought u were testing Saturday .
Glad ur feeling a little excitement prob cause first time . I felt like that the first couple times now I'm dreading even looking at the test . I try be positive at times but don't wanna be too positive . I really thought on 2ns attempt that I was. I felt exact same as when fell pregnant on first cycle so was convinced it was positive so was devastated . It's so hard  not to read into everything. I've still got til nxt Thursday feels like life time away . I'l b same as you when test I'l be 14dp 5dt xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Yes I can understand why you're guarding your feelings mrsfergie. I think it's a case of thinking 'hope for the Best, prepare for the worst' kind of feeling right now. Symptoms are so different to everyone and from what I've read symptoms are different from one cycle to another for the same person. So don't give up on hope yet. You've still got a week in the PUPO bubble   I've got everything crossed that on otd you'll get the surprise you want.  

Woken up this morning and feeling crampy in my ovaries again. Feeling like af will start. Monday can't come quick enough xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

How's everyone feeling leading upto weekend? I'd normally be cheering its weekend but now I'm dreading going back to work on Monday, lol.

Had an awful episode last night, the prontogest has left me so sore that I asked my hubby to massage the area and it it did help. But soon after that I got severe cramping in the pelvic area that literally left me crippled. At that point I just broke down, this treatment is just so unforgiving, one pain after another and I was worried I'd done harm to the embies. Eventually, after a lot of back rubbing by my hubby the pain ceased. I've still no idea what it was, it could've just been trapped wind but was so painful.

But anyway after that I just feel done in. I'm convinced nothing's working and bracing myself for bad news!

Sorry for sounding so grumpy but I do hope you're all feeling a lot more positive than me!

Today I'm going to visit my friend and hopefully that will distract me.

Have a good weekend everyone and let's hope next week brings joy to some if not all of us xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

I've been naughty and tested early!!
I tested this morning so 11dp5dt. At first after 3 mins there was a squinty line but looked negative at first glance. Then a couple minutes later there is a very faint line. So bfp??  I took a picture an hour later (how do I attach images here?) And it's still faint. 
I am freaking out!!!! I really want to be excited but I burst out crying as I think it's going to be a chemical. I know my otd is Monday but surely it should be darker by now. I haven't had much symptoms for the last couple of days either. 
I've been up and down all morning. Not sure how to feel xx


----------



## Racoon (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Cake, try not to panic, under the text box is a button saying 'attachments and other options' you should be able to attached a photo should you wish.
Was it your first wee of the day? do you have another test you can take tomorrow?


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thanks racoon I'm trying to stay calm. 
It won't let me add a picture there isn't that option on this thread for some reason. Yes it was first thing this morning. I do have more tests that I'll try tomorrow. But I'm scared to see if get even lighter! X


----------



## Racoon (Jan 16, 2018)

I dont know about posting a picture then sorry. 
I understand your apprehension, just try not to worry, in my eyes a line is a line so things look promising     xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you racoon. Yeah I'm feeling a little more positive about it now. 
As you know we're all so desperate for those two lines and all I wanted to see was a really dark line...so that I could be sure it was positive. So it being a faint line I'm not convinced yet   I'm crazy I know!!  
I've never ever seen a second line on a test before so I'm really happy to be able to see one if even only a faint one.    xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awwww sounds positive cakebaby xx congrats xx how ru feeling xx
Your not too early. 
I'm desperate for next Thursday . Been emotional mess as usual lol convinced that it hasn't worked . Feel so stressed xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

That's good news cakebaby, a line is a line and you did test early. Hcg doubles each day so hopefully line will get stronger...stay positive!!! X


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you summerfruits and mrsfergie. 
I knew I shouldn't have tested earlier than otd...because I'm obsessing even more now. Ah well...i just need to keep everything crossed for Monday now. 
My advise to everyone...DONT TEST EARLY. I had full intentions on waiting a few more days but I caved. Xx


----------



## Racoon (Jan 16, 2018)

Im taking heed of your advise, I nearly caved today


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations Cakebaby, a line is a line and it will get darker  

It's over for us  I've tested today and it's negative. I'll test again tomorrow, official OTD, but I know it won't change now. We've one frostie left which we will try in a few months but then our journey will end, one way or the other.

Lots of love and good luck to everyone. I'll probably keep coming on here to check on you  

xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww mssunshine I'm so sorry xx that's genuinely upset me I feel it for you. This is our only frostie so I feel this is our last chance of this journey. Don't think can keep doing this either xxx 
Be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

I'm so very sorry to hear this ms sunshine. Look after yourself. I've got everything crossed that you'll have a little miracle tomorrow. But good luck with your next try   xx


----------



## WaitingMsSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks you so much Mrsfergie and Cakebaby.

I'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for everyone on here and I really hope your line will get darker with each day Cakebaby!

I feel you Mrsfergie, I really really hope it works for you! Part of me is glad when this journey is over as we will be able to concentrate on normal life again, this journey is all consuming and has eaten up all our savings and nerves. We have been on this rollercoaster for years now. It will be very painful no doubt but sometimes closure is good, even if it hurts. I haven't given up hope yet, maybe all good things are 3 for me


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww msSunshine, sorry to hear that, lots of hugs    

I understand your sentiments completely...it's as if I wrote that message myself. I was just saying last night to my friends how it's consumed the last 9 years of our life...not to mention the financial aspect and strain on marriage and job. It really does take every ounce of energy to muster on so I understand completely how you're feeling now. 

My friends reminded me of the positives and how blessed I am with the things I do have...like my miracle son, and your daughter, and that brought me comfort.  

I'm pretty sure mine hasn't worked either so maybe we can go on a new journey together with our last frostie   Do let me know when you resume and I'll keep in touch...meantime,  concentrate on yourself and healing. You're in my prayers xxx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

How is everyone? I'm going back to work tomorrow and feeling anxious. My otd is on Tuesday and luckily I'm working from home, I'll have my tissues to hand   still praying for a miracle


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Well I tested today ...and it's a BFP!!! The lines even stronger, and I tested on the clear blue digital also and it said 'pregnant 2-3' seeing those words made the result seem real!!   I'm so so happy and can't quite believe it. I really pray that our little embryo continues to grown. 
I need to phone my clinic this morning and they'll book me in for a scan in 3 weeks time. They don't do bloods so I might speak to my gp so that I see the numbers rising for myself xx

Found out my grandmother had a stroke yesterday and isn't responding yet, So this result it a bit bitter sweet.

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi summerfruits my otd is Thursday and been so emotional . Feel like this our last chance to have a family dunno if can do this anymore. Not sleeping n so anxiius. Feel sick at thought of takin test xx
How u Feel in about it xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi summerfruits my otd is Thursday and been so emotional . Feel like this our last chance to have a family dunno if can do this anymore. Not sleeping n so anxiius. Feel sick at thought of takin test xx
How u Feel in about it xx


----------



## Racoon (Jan 16, 2018)

Congratulations Cake, so sorry to here about your Gma.
Im tsting on friday and tbh I really dont want to. 

I dont know if I cant put myself through this again   although we have 2 rounds left on Access, I'm just praying at least one of our embabies stuck and is growing.

What ahve all your symptoms been on the progesterone suppositries?


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats cake baby that's amazing news xx
Racoon I no the feeling . My otd is Thursday bit  might do it tue or wed. I don't think I can do this either . This is our 3rd cycle and I don't think I could do this again . I've been in tears every day feel like gonna break down can't handle this xx
My symptoms feel just period pains. Headache and so tired


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for the congratulations girls.

Summerfruits- good luck for your test day tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.
Mrs fergie and racoon,- try and stay relaxed and positive. I know easier said than done. But my hubby said to me the other day when having a meltdown.. there's nothing we can do now but hope so worrying beforehand isn't going to help. Hugs for you both  

This week is full of otds so I'm praying for you all.  stay strong girlies. It only takes one xxx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats cakebaby!!! Wooohooooo!!!!!     super news indeed! 
Sorry to hear about your gran, hopefully you will be able to give her good news. So chuffed for you 😁 xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Mrs fergie and racoon I test tomorrow....miracles can and do happen


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi ladies hope ok to join, i've been reading this thread all week but was so nervous to post..

i am 9dt6dt today and did a test this afternoon, got back this.. problem is i then went do another digital an hour later and it said not pregant so now im very confused.. anyone had this before.. after miscarriage in 2016 im being very cautious!!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Welcome magic. 
Perhaps your urine wasn't as concentrated an hour later so wouldn't pick up the hcg as it's still quite early days. Try a test tomorrow and use first morning wee too. Xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi magic, congrats on your bfp! As cakebaby says It's most likely that you took the 2nd test too soon after the first, don't forget you're testing early days, so the hcg isn't showing up, retry with your morning urine...

Speaking of which, judgement day for me tomorrow, not sure I'll get much sleep...nor do I want the morning to come! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome magic congrats . I agree with the girls. Try again with first mornin wee. Hcg stronger then. 
Good luck today summerfruits xx
My otd is Thursday but don't think gonna hold out til then. Not sleeping or anything just crying all time. Think this last time for us so incredibly difficult so might test tomorrow. Only one day early and I will be 12dp 5dt so not that doing it too early xx
Was crampy at beginning quite alot but not so much now so convinced it's not worked. Wanna no so much but lile u summer sooo scared to take the test xx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Good morning ladies, thank you all for your messages this morning really helped me.

so all i have in the house are cheapy internet sticks so morning pee and i def can see a faint line on them.. but its soo faint would that be normal at this time?.. going to nip out to boots later and get some clearblue as i think those are more sensitive that the cheapy ones..

good luck summerfruits this morning crossing fingers for you


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

That's good news that you're getting a line on cheap ones. Congratulations. I tested early at 11dp5dt and only had a faint line on the first response ones. I had a bit of a panic as I thought it wasn't going to get darker. But these ladies assured me that a lines a line. So try and stay calm...and if you can try and hold off for a couple of days before testing again..youll be reassured more then when your line is darker like mine was on otd 14dp5dt yesterday. I wouldn't use the clear blue just yet as they need a bit more hcg to show up. I'd recommend the first response ones (pink dye) as they are the most sensitive xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Tested this morning and as suspected it was a BFN  
Obviously I feel disappointed but deep down I think I already knew so was prepared for it.

I will take a break before resuming with my last frozen embryo.

Congrats on your bfps ladies and fingers crossed for the rest of the otds!!!! Lots of hugs


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the group here although have  been reading this post for a little while. Congratulations to the BFP and so sorry to hear of those who were BFN   
I'm currently due to have my embryo transferred on Saturday, everything is all set- keeping my fingers crossed for Friday when they will thaw the embryo! Feels like one hurdle after another. Keeping my positive head on today! Good luck to those waiting to test xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Summerfruits I'm so sorry to hear that xx 
I'm gonna test tomorrow instead of Thursday . Keep tryin to prepare myself for it and keep thinking it's not worked but I no I'l be devastated as this is it for us xx
Welcome rainbow I no it constantly feels like constant hurdle. It's just an awful time xx
How many frosties do you have ?


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

so sorry Summerfruits x   

im going out of my mind... took another digital said pregant 1-2
clearblue rapid has faint line ... just not getting darker.. so worried about this..


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mornin everyone magic a line is a line. It even says on side of the FRER a faint line is still a positive xx
Cake baby how u feeling ?
Summer hope ur ok.
Well we tested 12dp a 5dt and there's a freaking line. It's still quite faint but I'm not letting it panic me it's a bloody positive I can't belive it xx was convinced it hadn't worked . Omg got a BFP XX should I be worries about a faint line ??


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mrsfergie83 - im same as you faint BFP and being 11dp5dt today im worried its supposed be darker.. very scared at the moment.. i did test again this morning and i could sworn it was a little darker but its so its hard to notice if it is or not.. i did another digital this morning and it was like it was thinking whether to say 1-2 or 2-3 but came out at 1-2 so im none the wiser... gonna test again tomorrow morning.. cross fingers for you


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

So sorry summerfruits. Take care of yourself  

Welcome rainbow. And good luck, got everything crossed for you.

Huge congratulations mrsfergie and magic on your BFP!!!
My recommendation to you both is to not test again for a couple of days, as you'll be able to notice the line is much darker better with 2 days between. That's what I did. I tested on 11dp5dt and it was faint (had a major panic..) then tested on otd 14dp5dt and it was a lot darker. It put my mind at ease. 

Atm I'm now 16dp5dt. Yesterday I started brown spotting again so had been worried all day incase it turned red. My grandmother passed away last night and so I've been an absolute emotional mess all weekend, and I'm worried my stress is causing the spotting. I tested this morning again as I thought the line would be getting lighter but the test line was actually a little stronger than the control line. I'm trying to rest a bit more today and pray no more spotting. Xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh wow Congrats mrsfergie! What a delight 😃

Enjoy your bfps ladies...they will be bumbling little babies before you know it! 

I'm ok, had a very productive day at work to keep me busy and looking for a nice holiday in winter sun before I resume treatment.

All the best ladies xx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your gran cakebaby, try not to be stressed, think of your embie. Hugs❤


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome rainbow keep everything crossed for yoy. It's so emotional isn't it. There's so many hurdles. U feel like once got past one ur hit woth another.
Magic I totally know what u mean. But the way I'm trying to think about is that there's a line so it wouldn't show up at all if no hcg so I'm gonna try just relax . 
I'l do what cake baby said and test in couple days xx
Cakebaby I'm so sorry to hear about your gran it probably due to stress . It's hard tho not too. I'm anxious caise all can think about is how i felt and then my m/c but gonna try relax lol xx


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news cakebaby  

We just have one embryo left to thaw on Friday- so our egg is literally in the one basket so to speak.

Another day closer to embryo thawing day, I've been a bit emotional today, think I've tried to pretend I'm ok but if I'm being totally truthful I feel so anxious and worried, hopefully a good night sleep will see me right tomorrow.

Out of curiosity- did you ladies go back to work after your embryos were transferred? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I was the same rainbow. This my my first FET bit only had one frozen. I've had 2 fresh cycles. I've been an emotional mess for weeks just couldn't cope with it all . Was and am still petrified espec since had m/c of our identical twins a year ago. 
Have you have many attempts?
I was really fortunate that my transfer on a Friday this time so had the weekend to relax by every other time i went back to work the nxt day xx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry to jump on this thread mid-way I had my third fet on Tuesday afternoon and had planned to spend the evening watching movies and relaxing but got really dizzy spent the night vomiting and couldn't get out of bed the next day due to dizziness. Had no idea if it was a big or the drugs (tho I never reacted this was to 1 & 2) I'm hoping the little 3bb survived the turmoil. Much better today but still off work. 

I've lurked on these sites before but never posted, but this time my partner is in the states for five weeks and my real life ivf friends are looking after their newborn (so it can work  )  so I'm really grateful for being able to chat to people online about the process. 

My otd is 2nd Feb. I've never managed to wait until then before but aiming to this time. 1st fet bfp 7dpt but had MC at 5.5 weeks. 2nd FET had very faint line on frer but never came on any others, very confusing, hence trying to hold out this time. 

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

good luck stickybeanz . its awful isnt it this process..

im currently 15dp5dt and im getting darker lines but still not what i would expect, digital still says 1-2.. getting worried its going same way as my last miscarriage... just not sure i can cope.. taken us 3 cycles since miscarriage to get pregnant again and now it feels like its going to end before its started.. bloods on monday.... but i would have expected very very dark lines by now..


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, just jumping on as my one and on my embryo has thawed successfully! Everything crossed for tomorrow morning now!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome sticky beans congrats on pupo. The wait is awful isn't it. Sorry to hear about your mc I had mine a year ago when went for 3month scan I had silent mc. So going through this again is just scaring life out if me. Good luck
magic  try not panic I no it's hard cause I feel the same as you . But the lines have appeared so there obv hormone therr. Inwas going to do the digital one but didt wamma freak myself out n worry more . I was so anviois tje first time got pregnant i nver truly enjoyed it so this time I'm going to try relax and enjoy it and keep praying.
Saying that last night I had awful dream I had a miscarriage and it's left me bit shaken this mornin xx
Rainbow that's great news about the thaw and good luck with transfer xxx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mrsfergie83 - thanks you i will try, i'm like you i want enjoy this  i really do.. i had awful dream last night too.. cant even repeat it! hope your recovered   

well i went for my beta today and i am 15dp5dt and it is 235. is that good? i did it privately so i need wait till monday to tell my clinic. I have another beta booked for monday am.

Kind of explains why the digital hasn't gone to 2-3 yet but still sooo worried i have no idea if that is good or not.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I couldn't either mine was awful.
I have no idea about the betas. My clinic doesn't do it just need to wait until 8 week scan but so anxious. 
It's horrible isn't it. 
I didn't realise you could get them done privately xx


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

So I had my transfer yesterday, everything went ok, my embryo was a good grade however had not grown much over night, but the embrgologist didn't seem too concerned as it hadn't deteriated and it was a good embryo to start with! So now I'm just trying to stay as calm and as stress free as possible- although slightly emotional- just hoping my little embryo starts to grow now that it's back home    
My test date is the 10th of Feb- did everyone wait until the full 14 days to test? 
Hope everyone is well and having a relaxing sunday xxx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi everyone
I'm new to this thread but not new to FF and certainly not new to Ivf treatments. Been TTC for almost 6 years now.
I'm due for a transfer tomorrow and trying to be chill about it and take it a moment at the time it but it's hard. 
Rainbowb and Stockybeanz, Congrats on being PUPO!
Magic - hope the beta continues to go up properly! I might be wrong but I think 3 weeks would be 16dp5dt - 14 days after "ovulation". As I think 3 weeks means 5+0. I've been told before 9dp5dt is 4+0.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you summerfruits, mrs Fergie and rainbow. The funeral is Thursday so I'm hoping I can hold it together. But I'm such an emotional person there's no chance of that I'm sure!!

Mrs fergie- have you tested again? Hope you're feeling okay.

Magic- have you tested again also? No ideas on beta personally as our clinic doesn't do bloods so I have to wait for the 8 week scan. But I did look online for you, and anything between 180 to 56,000 at 15dp5dt is normal and as long as they double.

Rainbow- congratulations on being PUPO. I rested the day of and day after transfer(and when I say rested I still did general tidy ups around the house) and then just got back to work as normal. I wouldn't worry too much about the embryo as mine had only reinflated by 50% by transfer. It just takes time as it's been frozen. Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Stickybean- congratulations on being pupo. Hope you're feeling better. Try and hold out for otd.  

Mom11. Welcome and good luck on your transfer today.

Afm. I'm 21dp5dt. Not much symptoms to talk about now..kind of got me worried. Still so far away until we get a scan to check that anything is there and in the right place etc   x


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

So sorry about your grandmother Cakebaby!

I'm just back from the transfer, PUPO with one fresh and one frozen day 5 blastocyst. The frozen was a hatching blast of high Quality, the fresh one good or average I think. There was another fresh blast of lower Quality that they will monitor until tomorrow to see of it's worth freezing.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

That's fantastic mom11. Congratulations on being PUPO. Try and enjoy the 2ww bubble  fingers crossed for the other embryo getting to freeze too x


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi ladies, thought I'd check in. How's everyone doing/feeling? 
Anyone due to test soon?

I'm currently 6w2days (As long as things are still progressing) having cramping here and there and some spotting and a little bit of sore boobs but they're more swollen than anything. Xx


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Im currently 6dpt and feeling nothing for the last few days, i feel totally normal and i just feel that its not worked for us this time......this 2ww is awful, my emotions are all over the place


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Aw rainbow, try and stay positive. If I remember, I had hardly any symptoms at the beginning. A twinge here and there but for the rest of the day I was normal. Hopefully it's just too early to get real symptoms yet xx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi guys I'm jumping on this thread from the feb 2ww. I had 5day FET on 23rd Jan, otd last Friday, bfp from last Wednesday, but been bleeding slightly since Friday eve. Heading to epu tomorrow for advice but feeling precarious.  Anyone else had spotting and received advice about it? June 17 I miscarried at just under 6 weeks but I went from spotting to deluge in under 12 hours.  Thanks.


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi can I please join, I am about to embark on my second fet which is in theory my 6th cycle! My last cycle which was a fet got me my beautiful baby boy who is coming up 10 months. I start my buserilin injections on Wednesday. Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Stickybeanz- congrats on your bfp. Sorry to hear about your last miscarriage. How are things today, have you been to the Epu?
I've had spotting on and off since day 3. It's usually brown or a slight pink. I'm told that as long as it isn't red then it's quite normal. But still hard not to worry.

Kezzymoo- welcome to the thread. Wishing you lots of baby dust for your fet.

Afm. I've only got slight symptoms now and again, pulling pains and slight sore heavy boobs. When they go I panic that things aren't okay.
1st scan to check that's it's okay and in the right place etc is a week Wednesday 14th (either the best or worse Valentine's day ever) it feels like ages away. I'm 6weeks5days and got pink discharge. I just pray it doesn't get worse.

Xx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks cake baby for your words of reassurance. Welcome kezzywoo.  


My spotting got worse overnight, by the time I arrived at epu felt pretty much like af was in full Flo. Couldn't see much on scan (4weeks 4days) but did blood test and have to go back on wed to check if HCG has gone up   or down  latter most likely. 

Had a few cries, silently on couch with feet in stirrups, demonstratively speaking to wife on phone in street, and embarrassingly when asked in supervision where I wanted to be in September.

Feel a bit better and more resigned now. I have another one on ice and if that doesn't stick maybe it's time to move on.

Exciting but stressful times for all. Good luck guys.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I just got my BFP from FET on 25/1/18, now the longer wait starts for the scan...!

Does anyone have a tip for a cheap scan in London? My clinic charge £165 and that's crazy as I have a toddler and I am a solo mum x

Stickybeanz, sorry to hear about your worries, hope you can bear to wait til a 6 week scan can hopefully provide some reassurance. Some spotting is normal xx


----------

